# Polic�a Real ?



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

*Policía Real ?*

I know the Policía local, Guardia Civil & the Cuerpo Nacional de Policía , but what is the Policía Real ?
I came across them in a petrol station a week or so ago , blocking the access to all pumps until an army lorry & ambulance had filled up. I'd take it that it would translate as Royal Police but does anyone know exactly ?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Do you mean the 'Guardia Real'?

GUARDIA REAL ESPAÑOLA.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Do you mean the 'Guardia Real'?
> 
> GUARDIA REAL ESPAÑOLA.


Yes, apologies it was Guardia Real on the roof with the flashing lights. I take it they must have been escorting someone ?


----------

